# FIFA World Cup venue - Your favourites



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Here my favorites WC Stadiums. What about yours?



TEBC said:


> Meu top 10 estádios da Copa:
> 
> 10- 2006 Hamburg stadium
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I only like the Allianz Arena


----------



## SYG1968 (May 11, 2010)

my fav: Allianz Arena and Saporo Dome


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

San Siro, Velodrome, Durban, Olympiastadion Berlin


----------



## Inferious (May 30, 2009)

Olympic Stadium in Berlin. its a classic


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

No Wembley? Nice diverse list you have there but to not have the old Wembley Stadium leaves it rather incomplete IMO.


----------



## pmsbm (Mar 18, 2009)

and the spanish stadia...

Bernabéu, Camp Nou and San Mamés should be part of any list.


----------



## glooglee (May 28, 2010)

Allianz arena Saporo dome loooks great.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Mbombela stadium or Soccer City. I also like Azteca just because of it's history and size


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brasilia will be on my favorite list


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Centenário, Maracana, Azteca, Monumental, Bernabeu and Rose Bowl.


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

My favourites

(Old) Wembley
(Old) Maracana
Centenario
Azteca
Allianz Arena
Sapporo Dome
Stade de France
Greenpoint Stadium
San Siro
Estadio Monumental Antonio Vespucio Liberti


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

All time favourite WC host stadiums:

Maracana
Berlin Olympiastadion
Stade de France
Centenário
Munich Olympiastadion
Old Wembley
San Siro
Soccer City
Nou Camp
Ellis Park
Seoul Stadium


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

this year, the final stadium of 52 will be demolished in stockolm for a new one


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Rose Bowl - USA 1994
Stade de France - France 1998
Seoul WC Stadium - S.Korea & Japan 2002
Oita - S.Korea & Japan 2002
Sapporo - S.Korea & Japan 2002
Allianz Arena - Germany 2006
Soccer City - S.Africa 2010
Durban - S.Africa 2010
Wembley - England 1966
Centenario - Uruguay 1930


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

TEBC said:


> Here my favorites WC Stadiums. What about yours?
> 2002 Incheon Stadium Japan


Incheon is actually just outside of Seoul, in Korea.


----------



## Conde D´eu (Nov 7, 2009)

My list (aleatory order) :

Maracanã
Wembley
Berlin Olympiastadion
Soccer City
Sapporo Dome
Allianz Arena
San Siro
Aztec Stadium
Stade de France
Green Point Stadium


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

1.San Siro 
2.Azteca
3.Berlin
4.Marcana
5.Munich
6.Green Point
7.Seoul
8.Allinaz
9.Moses Mabhida 
10.Saitama


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

1.- Azteca Stadium (just history man... Pele and Maradona both winners in the same stadium)
2.- Bernabeu 
3.- Nou Camp
4.- Berlin (more history than that? )
5.- Sapporo (nice stadium)
6.- Wembley (Biggest soccer cheat in history thanks to a swiss Referee but cool stadium)
7.- San siro
8.- Centenario
9.- Maracana
10.- Centenario


----------



## adonys (Aug 24, 2011)

South Africa, Durban









Germany, Leipzig









Japan, Saitama


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

Berlin and Genova stadia are nice


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

just waiting to see Qatar... They will surprise us


----------



## In The End (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorites:

- Stade de France
- Signal Iduna Park
- Allianz Arena
- Azteca
- Veltins Arena
- Greenpoint Stadium
- Soccer City Stadium
- San Siro/Giuseppe Meazza


----------



## Samacado (Jun 26, 2007)

I live in Munich and i must say, that i don`t like the Allianz Arena at all. Ok, the exterior looks really nice, especially when illuminated at night, but there are some big minus there.

The corridors are awful. Only grey concrete without style, color, passion.
When it rains, depending on the angle visitors at the lower 10 rows get wet, regularily.
It is quite chilly for a totally enwrapped stadium when the wind blows.
The environment is totally without any mauls, etc.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Samacado said:


> I live in Munich and i must say, that i don`t like the Allianz Arena at all. Ok, the exterior looks really nice, especially when illuminated at night, but there are some big minus there.
> 
> The corridors are awful. Only grey concrete without style, color, passion.
> When it rains, depending on the angle visitors at the lower 10 rows get wet, regularily.
> ...


really?


----------

